# IWL 4965 im Thinkpad T61 hat dauernd Freezes

## cpt_Nemo

Ich verzweifle hier so langsam.

Ich habe ein neues T61 mit der IWL4965 Netzwerkkarte. 

Die funktioniert eigentlich auch super, aber immer nur ein paar Minuten lang. Danach friert das System einfach ein, die CapsLock LED blinkt hilflos und es lässt sich sonst nichts machen. Magic SysRq funktioniert auch nicht mehr. 

Im Syslog taucht nichts dazu auf.

getestet habe ich bisher 2.6.25 und 2.6.26 (beide -tuxonice) und 2.6.27_rc3 (vanilla) kernel,

wpa_supplicant 0.5.10 und 0.6.4 (wobei der 0.6er deutlich laenger durchgehalten hat, immerhin fast zwei Stunden.)

Konfiguriert wird das ganze über NetworkManager.

einen Hardwareschaden würde ich ausschließen, unter Windows XP funktioniert die Karte.

Hat irgendjeman irgendeine Idee, was da passieren könnte oder wie man an Informationen da kommt?

Wenn nicht, kann mir jemand ein Notebook in der Leistungsklasse empfehlen, das mal wirklich funktioniert? So wie die Thinkpads gehypt werden bin ich davon echt sehr sehr enttäuscht.

----------

## Necoro

 *cpt_Nemo wrote:*   

> So wie die Thinkpads gehypt werden bin ich davon echt sehr sehr enttäuscht.

 

[OT]: IBM Thinkpads != Lenovo Thinkpads (wenn man die Qualität betrachtet)

Und T6x ist bereits Lenovo ...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *cpt_Nemo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> getestet habe ich bisher 2.6.25 und 2.6.26 (beide -tuxonice) und 2.6.27_rc3 (vanilla) kernel,
> 
> wpa_supplicant 0.5.10 und 0.6.4 (wobei der 0.6er deutlich laenger durchgehalten hat, immerhin fast zwei Stunden.)
> ...

 

ist das nicht ein widerspruch in sich?! ich wra immer der meinung das der networkmanager kein wpa_supplianct verwendet sondern nur wirelesstools.

das blinken der LED der capslocktaste hab ich auch ab und zu wenn ich wieder mit experimentellen treibern für meine wlan karte (rtl8187b) rumspiele.  :Wink:  das scheint also eher ein treiber problem zu sein und mit wpa_supplicant oder networkmanager hat das wneiger zu tun. inwiefern deine treiber experimentell sind weiß ich nicht. warum benutzt du nicht erstmal einen stabilen kernel, alle 3 von dir genannten sind unstable bzw unstable gepatcht. nimm doch einfach mal den sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7

finde dazu am besten auch mal raus welche version des treibers drin steckt und schnüffle mal in den bugreports von dem projekt.

----------

## cpt_Nemo

So, ich habs mal auf einen Kernelbug reduziert bekommen. 

wenns jemand interessiert, ansonsten ist das jetzt im kernel.org bugzilla

```
fireball ~ # nc -u -l -p 6666

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-tx.c:1191!

invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP 

CPU 1 

Modules linked in: iwlagn iwlcore netconsole [last unloaded: iwlcore]

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.27-rc3 #8

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa0009041>]  [<ffffffffa0009041>] iwl_tx_cmd_complete+0x43/0x242 [iwlcore]

RSP: 0018:ffff88013bacbdc0  EFLAGS: 00010086

RAX: 0000000000000037 RBX: ffff880139201900 RCX: 0000000000000001

RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000086 RDI: ffffffff807a9bd0

RBP: ffff8801392043e0 R08: ffffffff807a9bc0 R09: 0000000100000000

R10: 0000004bfb86bf39 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000080000000

R13: ffff880139201900 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff8801392043e0

FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88013ba9bb40(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 0000000000ab11d8 CR3: 0000000000201000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process swapper (pid: 0, threadinfo ffff88013bac6000, task ffff88013bab8610)

Stack:  0000000000000086 ffff880139127ed0 0000000000000001 ffff880139213ea0

 ffff880139201900 0000000080000000 ffff880139201900 0000000000000000

 ffff8801392043e0 ffffffffa002b87c 0000000300000000 ffff880139512558

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffffa002b87c>] ? iwl_rx_handle+0x2b9/0x3d0 [iwlagn]

 [<ffffffffa002c25b>] ? iwl4965_irq_tasklet+0x8c8/0xbd0 [iwlagn]

 [<ffffffff80240ccf>] ? queue_work_on+0x42/0x4b

 [<ffffffff8023614b>] ? tasklet_action+0x67/0xaf

 [<ffffffff802368be>] ? __do_softirq+0x63/0xcc

 [<ffffffff8020c58c>] ? call_softirq+0x1c/0x28

 [<ffffffff8020d5cb>] ? do_softirq+0x2c/0x68

 [<ffffffff80236605>] ? irq_exit+0x3f/0x85

 [<ffffffff8020d896>] ? do_IRQ+0x13d/0x15e

 [<ffffffff8020b851>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff805e3a09>] ? _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x4/0x5

 [<ffffffff803ed4a9>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x2f1/0x372

 [<ffffffff803ed49f>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x2e7/0x372

 [<ffffffff804e656f>] ? menu_select+0x66/0x87

 [<ffffffff804e55b5>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x8d/0xca

 [<ffffffff8020a4b0>] ? cpu_idle+0x69/0xad

Code: 48 8b 8a b8 00 00 00 66 8b 41 06 0f b6 f4 81 e6 bf 00 00 00 83 fe 04 74 16 0f b6 51 04 48 c7 c7 8b 51 01 a0 31 c0 e8 37 8b 5d e0 <0f> 0b eb fe 41 88 c4 f6 c4 40 8b 87 cc 62 00 00 75 05 ff c8 44 

RIP  [<ffffffffa0009041>] iwl_tx_cmd_complete+0x43/0x242 [iwlcore]

 RSP <ffff88013bacbdc0>

---[ end trace 4b764618917cd1f6 ]---

Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at kernel/smp.c:328 smp_call_function_mask+0x37/0x1d3()

Modules linked in: iwlagn iwlcore netconsole [last unloaded: iwlcore]

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: G      D   2.6.27-rc3 #8

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff80231f1d>] warn_on_slowpath+0x51/0x77

 [<ffffffff8024660c>] up+0xe/0x36

 [<ffffffff8023263f>] release_console_sem+0x17b/0x196

 [<ffffffff8024f305>] smp_call_function_mask+0x37/0x1d3

 [<ffffffff805e1bc6>] printk+0x4e/0x58

 [<ffffffff8024660c>] up+0xe/0x36

 [<ffffffff8023263f>] release_console_sem+0x17b/0x196

 [<ffffffff8021915f>] native_smp_send_stop+0x1a/0x26

 [<ffffffff805e1ad7>] panic+0x8e/0x12f

 [<ffffffff805e1bc6>] printk+0x4e/0x58

 [<ffffffff80234cdf>] do_exit+0x75/0x7cd

 [<ffffffff805e4171>] oops_begin+0x0/0x86

 [<ffffffff8020d37e>] do_invalid_op+0x87/0x91

 [<ffffffffa0009041>] iwl_tx_cmd_complete+0x43/0x242 [iwlcore]

 [<ffffffff805e1bc6>] printk+0x4e/0x58

 [<ffffffff80229c5d>] enqueue_task_fair+0xc3/0xef

 [<ffffffff805e3c09>] error_exit+0x0/0x51

 [<ffffffffa0009041>] iwl_tx_cmd_complete+0x43/0x242 [iwlcore]

 [<ffffffffa002b87c>] iwl_rx_handle+0x2b9/0x3d0 [iwlagn]

 [<ffffffffa002c25b>] iwl4965_irq_tasklet+0x8c8/0xbd0 [iwlagn]

 [<ffffffff80240ccf>] queue_work_on+0x42/0x4b

 [<ffffffff8023614b>] tasklet_action+0x67/0xaf

 [<ffffffff802368be>] __do_softirq+0x63/0xcc

 [<ffffffff8020c58c>] call_softirq+0x1c/0x28

 [<ffffffff8020d5cb>] do_softirq+0x2c/0x68

 [<ffffffff80236605>] irq_exit+0x3f/0x85

 [<ffffffff8020d896>] do_IRQ+0x13d/0x15e

 [<ffffffff8020b851>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff805e3a09>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x4/0x5

 [<ffffffff803ed4a9>] acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x2f1/0x372

 [<ffffffff803ed49f>] acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x2e7/0x372

 [<ffffffff804e656f>] menu_select+0x66/0x87

 [<ffffffff804e55b5>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x8d/0xca

 [<ffffffff8020a4b0>] cpu_idle+0x69/0xad

---[ end trace 4b764618917cd1f6 ]---

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at kernel/smp.c:217 smp_call_function_single+0x37/0x99()

Modules linked in: iwlagn iwlcore netconsole [last unloaded: iwlcore]
```

----------

